# How to Buy T-shirt with your name.



## Nilrobart123 (May 17, 2019)

I have to buy a T-shirt with my name. Can tell where and how to get such a T-shirt if anyone knows, please tell me.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Search Google for customised t-shirts.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

webtrekker said:


> Search Google for customised t-shirts.


They did and found this site


----------



## BrendaPhoto (Jan 6, 2017)

Sublimation or DTG printer will do that for you. Call around under T-Shirt Printers.

Many silk screeners have DTG printers now but do want a min of 3 at least. 
T-Shirt shops that have DTG will do one of a kind.. about $25 to $30 a shirt I think.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

$25-30 per shirt seems quite high. One shirt should run around $14.00-$15.00. Many DTG businesses do one shirt minimums. As long as a file is available it is about a 10 minute process.


----------



## multiplesifl (Jun 27, 2011)

If all you want is a shirt with your name on it, you can always check out your local print shops and see if they do vinyl lettering. If you're looking to integrate your name into an existing design, they can help with that if they have a Direct To Garment machine, but it'll be a bit pricier since it's a different process and you'll most likely have to get the graphic design department involved in making the changes to the sample of art you provide. Either way, you can get this done locally. You just have to put in the effort to find the place that does custom clothing. Good luck!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=t-shirt+with+my+name+on&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

webtrekker said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=t-shirt+with+my+name+on&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b



:: Please do not post links to generic search sites. If you know of specific suppliers on Google then post those instead. Otherwise, it's OK to skip these type of questions so that others who have more relevant links can answer ::​


----------

